# Freeride-Camp in Saalbach-Hinterglemm 08.7.-11.7.2010



## cubelady (10. Februar 2010)

Hi Mädels,

vom 08.-11.7.2010 findet von Trek passend zum Bike Festival in Saalbach ein Mädels-Camp statt. Das Programm könnt Ihr Euch mal unter *http://www.trekwomensbikefestival.de/html/saalbach/index.php* anschauen. Ich kann nur so viel sagen, für den super Preis von 390,00 Euro, wird einem richtig was geboten. So günstig wird man kaum an einem Camp inkl. Event teilnehmen können. Hotel 4 * mit HP, Lunchpaket, Yoga und Wellness sind ebenfalls inklusive.
Testbikes stehen auch zur Verfügung, sodass man noch nicht einmal sein eigenes Bike mitnehmen müsste .

Ich würde gerne hinfahren und suche noch Mädels die sich gerne anschließen möchten. Ich selbst wohne bei Grünstadt an der Weinstraße in Rheinland-Pfalz. Falls Ihr auch einmal Lust zum biken habt, meldet Euch bei mir. 

Würde mich freuen  , von Euch zu hören !

Liebe Grüße,
Cubelady


----------



## clemson (10. Februar 2010)

in der Mountain Bike 3/10 findet man ab S. 64 auch einen netten Bericht über das Camp 2009 in Saalbach.....

Mehr zu den Girls auch hier
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Trek-Gravity-Girls/173174781355?ref=nf

http://www.trek-gravitygirls.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (10. Februar 2010)

hallo cubelady,
ich war letztes jahr mit den gravity-girls in lenzerheide und bis auf die cc-schnittchen, die uns "gedissed" haben, weil wir den lift benutzt haben, war es wirklich gut! solveig und steffi haben gut erklärt und super motiviert, wenn´s mal nicht so fluppen wollte  wir haben eine ganze menge gelernt! wenn ich dieses jahr nicht schon im mai nach saalbach (http://hochschulsport.rwth-aachen.de/sportarten/aktueller_zeitraum/_extratouren.html#T769601) fahren würde, wäre ich dabei.
grüße
nadja


----------



## cubelady (11. Februar 2010)

Hi,

schade, schade. Vielleicht klappt es ja dann ein anderes Mal.
Habe da mal noch eine Frage an Dich. Wie sieht es so mit den Fahrerfahrungen aus, wenn man zum Camp geht? Weden verschieden gruppen mit Fahrerfahrung gebidelt? Muss man da schon total fit sein oder ist es auch ok, wenn man bis dito nur Singeltails und noch kein douwnhill oder in Bikeparks gefahren ist ????

LG
cubelady , Desi


----------



## Nuala (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo Cubelady,
in Lenzerheide war die Gruppe der Bergab-Mädels ziemlich homogen, aber jede hatte so ihre Sachen, die sie am besten konnten. Wir waren aber alle schon ein paar Mal in Bikepark. Ich habe mich nicht für Saalbach angemeldet, weil ich dachte, dass ich da nicht mithalten konnte, aber ich glaube, das war unbegründet. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle vielleicht in Mai (wenn der Schnee weg ist...) mal in den Bikepark fahren und wenn´s Dir Spaß macht durch Anlieger zu ballern, Tables zu springen (oder anfangs erstmal drauf zu hüpfen, Du willst ja schließlich noch was lernen), dann würde ich mich für Saalbach anmelden. Schau Dir am besten mal die Fotos vom letzten Freeride-Camp an, da bekommste ´ne Idee was da so gemacht wird. Ganz blutige Anfängerinnen waren da meines Wissens nicht dabei. Wa hast Du denn für ein Radel? Du solltest nämlich mind. 150mm-Federweg haben...
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## cubelady (11. Februar 2010)

Hi Nadja,

ich habe ein Cube WLS aber nur mit 120 mm Federweg. Dies wäre aber kein Problem, da man sich kostenlos für die Zeit ein neues Trek von denen ausleihen kann. Dies würde ich dann auch machen . Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung !

LG
Desi


----------



## Deleted 85464 (12. Februar 2010)

hey.
wenn alles klappt will ich auf jeden fall auch zu den camp.
kennt ihr zufällige noch andre freeride camps für frauen?würde gern mit mein 
eignen bike fahren und ich glaub das ist ein bissel blöd wenn ich dann mit ein 
specialized demo ankommen.aber notfalls bekommt mann ein test bike oder?
weiß jemand bis wann muss mann sich dort angemeldet haben muss.

liebe grüße karo


----------



## Nuala (12. Februar 2010)

hey caro,
ich glaube, es ist überhaupt kein problem mit deinem demo zu fahren! so viel ich weiß, haben die auch nicht für jeden ein testbike da (war jedenfalls bei uns so...). ich meine, dass letztes jahr in saalbach ein paar demos im einsatz waren.
grüße
nadja


----------



## clemson (12. Februar 2010)

bikermausi schrieb:


> hey.
> wenn alles klappt will ich auf jeden fall auch zu den camp.
> kennt ihr zufällige noch andre freeride camps für frauen?würde gern mit mein
> eignen bike fahren und ich glaub das ist ein bissel blöd wenn ich dann mit ein
> ...



es gehts primär um den Spaß am fahren und nicht was für ein Rad unter dir ist......


----------



## cubelady (12. Februar 2010)

Hi Mädels,

ein Testbike zu bekommen für die komplette Zeit ist kein Problem, wenn man dies direkt bei der Campanmeldung angibt. Habe da extra nachgefragt. Es werden 25 Plätze vergeben und im Moment sieht es noch gut aus. So viele Anmeldungen sind noch nicht eingegangen. Denke aber, das sich das in ein paar Wochen ändern wird. Habe ja noch immer bedenken wegen meinen Fahrkenntnissen. Bin ja bis jetzt nur Touren, zwar auch mit schwierigeren Passagen gefahren, aber noch nie in einem Bikepark. Habe auch vorher keine Zeit mehr in einem Bikepark zu fahren. Was meint Ihr denn dazu ?

LG Desi


----------



## Nuala (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Desi,
schau Dir doch noch mal die Fotos an und wenn dann noch Bedenken hast, dann schreib mal Solveig oder Steffi über Facebook an. Gib bei Deiner "Trek-Bestellung" auch gleich Deine Größe und Gewicht an, wir hatten damit letztes Jahr ein bisschen Probleme, da es wenige S-Rahmen gab und die hatten dann viel zu harte Federn in Dämpfer und Gabel. Booahr, ich würde ich echt gerne mitfahren, aber ich war letztes Jahr schon zuerst im Trek-Camp in Lenzerheide und vier Wochen später dann zur Trek-Bikeattak und dieses Jahr bin ich bereits Ende Mai in Saalbach/Leogang... dann fahre ich im Sommer lieber nach Port du Soleil... Bekommst Du es wirklich nicht hin, irgendwann mal vorher in nen Bikepark zu fahren? Habt Ihr denn wenigstens ein paar anständige Kicker oder so im Wald, die Du Dir mal vornehmen könntest? Ich denke, dass die Mädels letztes Jahr alle schon ein bisschen "Flugerfahrung" hatten. So, dann noch ein schönes Schneewochenende, ich gehe jetzt die Trails suchen.
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (16. Februar 2010)

Hey Cubelady,
hier ein paar "Flug-Impressionen" aus Saalbach. Wenn Du Dir vorstellen kannst, das zu erleben, dann bist Du in Saalbach bestimmt richtig! 
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## cubelady (16. Februar 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Hey Cubelady,
> hier ein paar "Flug-Impressionen" aus Saalbach. Wenn Du Dir vorstellen kannst, das zu erleben, dann bist Du in Saalbach bestimmt richtig!
> Grüße
> Nadja



Hi Nadja,

vielen Dank für die Fotos. Habe mir vrgenommen mal in den Bikepar in bad Wildbad zu fahren. Der ist ca. 1,5 Std. von mir entfernt und die bieten auch Tages- und Wochenendkurse an. Fahre dann auf jeden Fall nach Saalbach, alleine schon wg. Event und dem Festival .

LG
Desiree


----------



## Nuala (16. Februar 2010)

Das wird bestimmt total super werden, wenn Du erstmal Blut geleckt hast. Runterballern ist viel besser als hochpiddeln


----------



## cubelady (24. Februar 2010)

*Hallo Mädels,

habe mit der Steffi Marth vom TrekTeam gesprochen, wg. dem Camp in Saalbach und folgende Antwort auf meine Fragen erhalten:
*
*Meine Mail an Steffi:*
Hallo Steffi,

sorry, dass ich Dir einfach jetzt so frech schreibe. Ich habe allerdings eine Frage zum Camp , da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich mitfahren soll. Habe erst letztes Jahr das biken angefangen und konditionell bin ich noch nicht so fit. Downhill bin ich noch nicht gefahren , nur den Berg hoch und Singeltrails wieder runter. Mein Bike (Cube WLS Pro) hat 120mm Federweg. Was meinst Du, würde das klappen im Camp, auch wenn ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mitbringe ? Macht Ihr verschiedene Gruppen, je nach Fahrkönnen ? Vorab vielen Dank für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen und noch eine super Woche !

LG
Desiree       


*Mail von mir an Steffi:*
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000476276805 
Hey Desiree,
super dass du mir schreibt, ich helfe dir natürlich gerne. Es gibt sehr sehr viele wie dich, die sich nicht sicher sind ob sie mithalten können im Camp aber das ist vollkommen unberechtigt ;-)
Bei uns kann jeder Teilnehmen, der schonmal auf dem Rad gesessen hat. Wir hatten auch schon richtige Anfänger aber wir machen immer Gruppen und jeder entwickelt sich in den Camp-Tagen weiter, und vor allem die Anfänger machen die größten Fortschritte! Du bist also mehr als Willkommen!
120mm Federweg sind aber schon etwas wenig. Wenn du dich jedoch damit wohl fühlst und es nicht übertreibst geht das auch, wenn du die Möglichkeit hast wäre mehr Federweg aber sicherer. Wir haben auch immer viele Testbikes dabei, da kannst du dir einfach eins nehmen, wenn du mit deinem nicht zurecht kommst. Ich habe das im letzten Jahr selbst ein paar mal gemacht....musst nur früh zeitig genug da sein und dir eins schnappen  Die Testbikes sind super! Wir werden dich auf alle Fälle unterstützen, egal mit welchem Bike, wir kümmern uns darum!

Wenn du vielleicht etwas an deiner Technik üben möchtest ohne dabei gleich bergab zu fahren kann ich dir meine Girls Bike Days empfehlen. Das sind 2 Tage an Ostern (2./3.April) bei mir in Plessa (bei Dresden). Da wird ausschließlich Bike Technik geübt, denn ich denk das ist das wichtigste bevor man an den Berg geht. Ich habe das Camp noch nichtmal ausgeschrieben, das geschieht aber diese Woche. Es ist quasie ein ganz heißer Tipp für dich Und es wird sehr günstig, ich denke nicht mehr als 40Euro für 2 Tage. Wenn du magst gebe ich dir mehr Informationen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Liebe Grüße und bis hoffentlich bald! Steffi

*Also Mädels, sagt bescheid, wer mitkommt ! Ich freue mich schon drauf !!! LG Desi*


----------



## moonride (2. März 2010)

Hallo Desiree, 

ich habe eurer Gespräch über das Freedride Camp fleißig verfolgt und mich daraufhin hier angemeldet. Ich selbst habe sehr großes Interesse an dem Camp teilzunehmen. Allerdings hab ich die gleichen "Zweifel" wie du. Ich selbst geh immer mit den Jungs biken und trau mich nicht so zu springen. Gerne würde ich das aber richtig lernen  und dabei paar nette Downhill Mädels kennenlernen. 
Wenn ich dann die Antwort von Steffi auf deine Frage hin lese - bekomm ich richtig Lust mit den Mädels zu biken. Eventuell könnte man ja sogar eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen und sich davor noch darüber austauschen. Hast du dich denn schon angemeldet? 
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen. 
Liebe Grüße, 
Claire


----------



## TinaR (2. März 2010)

Hi Mädels,
der Winter ist kaum rum, und Ihr denkt schon wieder ans Biken.......richtig so. Obwohl bei uns in den Höhen noch Schnee liegt, bin ich auch schon wieder ganz heiß aufs Biken.
Ich war letztes Jahr im gleichen Camp wie Nadja in der Lenzerheide und es hat mit den TREK Girls richtig Laune gemacht......Steffi hat da nicht übertrieben, die Mädels kümmern sich wirklich.
Wenn Saalbach nicht so weit weg wäre, würd ich mich sofort mitanmelden.
Habe mich alllerdings bei www punkt girlsridetoo punkt de fürs Engadin / Pontressina entschieden. Da ist ein Tag Bikepark Mottolino in Livigno dabei. weiß zwar noch nicht, wie ich die ganzen Höhenmeter bergaufmeistern soll aber ich hab ja noch ein wenig Zeit zum üben.
Und überlegen werde ich mir noch, mit TREK wieder in die Lenzerheide zu fahren. Die Rothornbahn ist zwar dieses Jahr zu, aber es wird hoffentlich noch andere Lift und Gondeln bergauf geben.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.....Die TREK Gravity Girls sind super!
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## villex (15. März 2010)

Hi,

hat sich schon jemand angemeldet?

Gruß

Vanessa


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. März 2010)

nein, aber wir planen 1 Monat später eine Woche Urlaub dort


----------



## zena (16. März 2010)

Hi Mädels,
habe eure Unterhaltung fleißig mitverfolgt. Da ich sowieso vorhatte zum Freeridefestival nach Saalbach zu fahren bietet sich dieser Techniktraining auch für mich an.
Ich biete euch an (für diejenigen aus der Ecke des Pfälzerwaldes) schon mal im Vorfeld bissi am der Haardt zu üben. Bin jedes Wochenende im Wald unterwegs und definier mein Fahrstil als "Enduro".
Wär cool wenn sich eine Fahrgemeinschaft nach Saalbach draus ergibt und wir einfach Spaß haben und was dazulernen.

Also ich bin dabei
LG
Zena


----------



## villex (16. März 2010)

Hat die Anmeldung bei Dir geklappt? Ich habe keine Bestätigung per email danach erhalten.


----------



## Warnschild (16. März 2010)

cubelady schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> vom 08.-11.7.2010 findet von Trek passend zum Bike Festival in Saalbach ein Mädels-Camp statt. Das Programm könnt Ihr Euch mal unter *http://www.trekwomensbikefestival.de/html/saalbach/index.php* anschauen. Ich kann nur so viel sagen, für den super Preis von 390,00 Euro, wird einem richtig was geboten. So günstig wird man kaum an einem Camp inkl. Event teilnehmen können. Hotel 4 * mit HP, Lunchpaket, Yoga und Wellness sind ebenfalls inklusive.
> Testbikes stehen auch zur Verfügung, sodass man noch nicht einmal sein eigenes Bike mitnehmen müsste .
> ...



100 EUR pro Tag sind schon viel Geld.


----------



## Nuala (16. März 2010)

Aber das ist ganz OK, ist schließlich Vollpension, Übernachtung, Liftkarten ect. mit drinnen. Und nicht zu vergessen: Solveig als Yogalehrin! 
Die ist sowieso ganz großartig. Wenn die Dir mit ihren blitzenden blauen Augen sagt:" Du packst das! Einfach ein bisschen am Lenker ziehen und Gas geben, dann kommst Du spielend über den Sprung!" Dann schafft man das auch


----------



## Warnschild (16. März 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Aber das ist ganz OK, ist schließlich Vollpension, Übernachtung, Liftkarten ect. mit drinnen. Und nicht zu vergessen: Solveig als Yogalehrin!
> Die ist sowieso ganz großartig. Wenn die Dir mit ihren blitzenden blauen Augen sagt:" Du packst das! Einfach ein bisschen am Lenker ziehen und Gas geben, dann kommst Du spielend über den Sprung!" Dann schafft man das auch



Ok, das ist ein Argument


----------



## moonride (16. März 2010)

Hey Mädels, 

ich habe mich am We angemeldet, jedoch auch noch keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten. Warte jetzt auf Post. ...
Fahrgemeinschaft wäre super. Hoffentlich kommt bald der Frühling, damit wir fleißig üben können. Komme aus Karlsruhe und würde mich im Vorfeld auch gerne mit euch zum Fahren verabreden.


----------



## zena (18. März 2010)

Hi moonride,
habe mich auch gerade angemeldet. Mein Chef muss mir nur sein OK für Urlaub geben und dann 
Könnte dir eine Fahrgemeinschaft anbieten. KA liegt auf dem Weg.
Wenn du Bock hast im vorfeld zu biken bietet sich der Pfälzerwald gut an.
Herzlichste Einladung

LG
Zena


----------



## kleinmy (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

wisst ihr, ob noch Plätze frei sind?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelady (28. März 2010)

Hi Zena,

wir wohnen ja fast nebeneinander, lustig ! Habe mich noch nicht angemeldet , habe es aber im nächsten Monat fest vor. Wie schaut es bei Dir so mit fahren am Wochenende aus ? Bin zwar noch nicht fit und habe anfänglich bestimmt wieder zu kämpfen die Höhenmeter zu bewältigen, aber für zum Kennenlernen können wir ja mal was ausmachen ? Vielleicht schließen sich ja mal ein paar Mädels für einen konkreten Termin an ! Mal sehen wie das Wetter nächstes Wochenende wird. Kannst Dich ja mal melden! Grüße, Desiree


----------



## cubelady (28. März 2010)

Wer von Euch war denn schoneinmal auf der Kalmit in Maikammer fahren ? Einige von Euch sind ja aus Karlsruhe, kann doch sein, dass man sich schon einmal gesehen hat !!!

Bitte melden, wer zum fahren mal Lust hat ! 

LG
Desi


----------



## moonride (31. März 2010)

Fahrgemeinschaft wäre wirklich super und danke für die Einladung!!!
Momentan bin ich auch noch nicht wirklich fit. Muss mich erst noch von ner blöden Erkältung erholen. Dann aber gehts los  Gerne können wir im Vorfeld mal biken gehen - im Pfälzerwald war ich noch nicht - lass mich aber gerne überraschen. 
Hat eigentlich jemand von euch schon eine Anmeldebestätigung erhalten oder erhält man sie erst kurz vor dem Camp? 
Wünsche euch schöne Osterfeiertage - bei mir gehts jetzt erstmal nochmal in den Schnee.


----------

